# Would this filter be sufficient for my 29 gallon?



## Kipsie (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-50-Power-Filter-Listed/dp/B000260FUM/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_6


I think it's a pretty good deal. =/
What do you think?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It would be a good start... depending on how stocked your 29 is, it may or not work permanently. We have two filters, both rated for a 50, on our 37 gallon because it's a little overstocked. 
We used to love our AquaClears until they had problems with the impellers grinding and not being able to fix them. But we had sand tanks... gravel shouldn't be an issue, or if you have the sense to use a prefilter to keep sand out. We didn't.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The AC50 is the perfect filter for a normally stocked 29 gallon filter. I love AquaClear filters, and I buy them whenever I need a HOB filter.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That would probably work.


----------



## Kipsie (Nov 12, 2011)

I get free shipping if I buy the 70 gallon filter for a bit over 33 USD.
*thinks*


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The AC70 might be a bit powerful for a 29g tank. Although the good news is that AquaClear filters have the ability to change the amount of water flow. So you might be able to turn it down to a reasonable level.


----------



## Kipsie (Nov 12, 2011)

1..... Okay, do you think it is a grand idea to move all my plants and fish (filter) from my 10 gallon to the 29?

So, the 29 would have the 70 filter, the 10-20 gallon filter (that was on my 10 gallon), and the plants and platies.

2...... Wait, I should just get some filter media to the 70 gallon filter...

3.... Or move my betta and filter (from my 5 gallon) to the 29 and have the 70g filter at the same time to help the cycle.

Option 2 is best, yes? I think i'll go with that.
Yeah, thank goodness the filter is adjustable.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Its definitely one of the best HOBs on the market and would suffice for minimal stocking needs. Really with aquariums there should almost always be multiple filters if at all possible. Although that would suffice, adding maybe another AC30-70 would be awesome, or even a sponge filter, or really the best would be a canister. 

Well since you dont have it up yet, you will need to run it for a day or 2 with nothing in there (of course with water conditioner and water, with the filters running). Since I dont know what you want to do with your tanks, what you have in them, or even how many you have, as a general suggestion it wouldnt be a bad idea to consolidate your (smaller) tanks. 

The thing is though you can only move fish over like 1-2 at a time. Now plants you can just drop in there, but depending on what you want, and what your plans are, is what needs to decide what to put in there, and wether to shut down your other tanks. It would make no sense for anyone or myself to give out any advice to that extent without knowing what you want to do with your tanks, and what you want in them. Then I am sure we could give you better advice, because I dont like giving out bad advice, and I am sure you dont like receiving it.


----------

